# The Cube Store thread



## koreancuber (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, this is going to be a *long* thread that will tell you about some stores that exist. Since I failed my last thread, I made another revised one. I can credit daniel0731ex for the idea of the title of this thread (The cube identification thread) IF you know a store that I have not added, please PM or post on this thread so I can edit it. So here it goes!







Sorry for the big picture.
Website link: http://www.rubiks.com/
Location of shipping: Canada
Basic items: Rubik's brand 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5. Other puzzles such as the Rubik's snake can be bought there.
Reliability: It's a well known store, so they probably won't rip you off.
Score: 6/10. Pretty and all, but please make better cubes .





Website link: www.cubeforyou.com, www.cube2you.com, www.cubefans.com 
These are all essentially the same company.
Location (of shipping): China
Basic items in the store (and approx. price): Contains almost all puzzles, although the prices aren't that cheap.
Reliability: I guess they are reliable. I ordered from them twice, and both times, their processing was fast. If they do not have the item in stock, it will take longer. 
Shipping (how long, where to, prices): UPS - Very fast. I'm in Florida, and it came in 3 days. Airmail - said to be slow, but I have NOT personally experienced it. I always take the fast shipping. UPS shipping varies by weight. The heavier it is, the price goes up a lot.
Services: I heard the customer service was very good.
Personal Overall Score: 7/10
Comments: Although there are a lot of varieties of puzzles in the store, the shipping is absurdly expensive, and the prices of the puzzles are not that cheap. 
NOTE: Cubefans and Cube2you both seem to be the same company as Cube4You.

*Lighttake*

Website link: www.Lightake.com

Location (of shipping): China
Basic items in the store (and approx. price): Also contains almost all the cubes, plus it has many other variety of stuff.
Reliability: Very realiable. I easily contacted the customer service and had a friendly chat with her. 
Shipping (how long, where to, prices): Around 2 weeks (14 days). There is a chance that there aren't any in stock. In this case, popbuying does not contact you and it will take long to process. (from what I heard) They ship for free all around the world! If it is not over $15, it will cost you 2 dollars to get a tracking number. They provide a free tracking number (if over 15 USD), but is practically useless because it updated after arriving at my house  They have EMS, although it costs 23 dollars. The good thing is that the price doesn't change even if you put many items. 
Services: Excellent service as I mentioned. 
Overall Score: 9/10 One of the top 5 shops that cubers buy from. It is cheap, and reliable. 
NOTE: Deal extreme, Popbuying and Dealperfect are VERY SIMILAR to this. Some people say that they are the same company, but I'm not sure on this. anyway, they basically have the same products and prices.






Website link: http://www.v-cubes.com/index.php
Location of shipping: Somewhere in Greece.
Basic items: Whadda you think. V-cubes. WIDELY known for good 5x5s, 6x6s, 7x7s. Come in black and white. They also have country cubes and the Dazzler and Illusion. Cool stuff. The shipping is very expensive, since they only offer UPS. Other than that, very good. (also, the prices of the cubes themselves are pricey, since it's made in Greece, unlike most other cubes, which are mass produced in China)
Reliabilty: Very good opinion towards this store. I think Verdes is doing a great job. 
Shipping : The only selectable shipping: UPS. (UP to 12 days, or something like that). 
Services : I heard Verdes gives some extra pieces if one of the pieces broke or is lost.
Overall Score : 9.5/10 Great service and good quality cubes. (except that the UPS is expensive. That cut off 0.5). I heard improvements of the V-cube 5 is coming out (whenever soon is), with some other cubes (possibly 8x8 and up))





Website link: http://www.hknowstore.com
Location (of shipping): Hong Kong
Basic items in the store (and approx. price): A lot of cubes. Some interesting brands include, Ming Ho, and type G (type a clone).
Reliability: I have not bought from this store. But many people say the customer service is good.
Shipping (how long, where to, prices): Ships to anywhere. Free shipping items are included. 
Services: From what I here, Calvin has wonderful customer serivce.
Overall Score: 8.5/10 Mostly anonymous (to me), but I have seen a lot of youtubers that get their cubes from HKNowstore. 





Website link: http://store.tribox.jp/USD/Home.html (English) 
http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/ (Japanese)
Location of shipping: Japan
Basic items : Also has a lot of cubes. It *had* the Joy cube. It *has* the Edison White cube (black is currently out of stock). The Edison is a bit expensive due to it's inaccessibility.
Shipping : I'm not sure about this. Check the website. I heard the shipping was alright. 
Services: - I believe it has good customer service, but I am not entirely sure. 
Overall Score : 8/10 Mixed feelings about this store. I have it a 8 because the store sold rare cubes. Joy and Edisons.





Website link : http://www.mefferts.com/
Location of shipping: China
Basic items: Has the Original Mefferts 4x4 and 5x5, and many other cubes. They sell Famwealth cubes also. They are famous for their 4x4's. Although the cubes themselves are a bit pricey ($18 for 4x4), their shipping is free. 
Shipping - It is said the shipping good, although it comes from China. Because of the free shipping, it will take +1 week. 
Services - I heard they are pretty good in general. Other than that, I don't know anything else.
Overall Score - 9/10 Good store in general. Although some cubes are out of stock, their 4x4's are really good. 






Website link: http://www.witeden.com/index.php
Basic items : QJ, Dayan, WitEnd, LanLan, type c, Alpha brand cubes/puzzles. 
Shipping : from Hongkong. I'm not quite sure how much the shipping is, or how fast it is. Has very many shipping choices, which include EMS, DHL, UPS, Hong kong post (USPS)
Services - 
Overall score - 9.25/10 They have a LOT of items in the store, including some custom made puzzles. Interesting store. Definitely recommend it.

*CubeTalk's Magical Store*

THE STORE SEEMS DEAD.
Website link: http://thetalkingcube.weebly.com/my-puzzle-shop.html
Location of shipping: In America
Basic items : Has 2 items. A Floppy cube and a rare Edison cube ($23). The prices are high due to the inaccessibility. 
Shipping - Generally fast because of the location of shipping but I have heard a negative comment. (took 1.5 weeks) 
Services- Said to be fast in replying emails.
Overall Score - 8.5/10 I gave it a 8.5 since it sold Edison cubes, but the cubes were too expensive. In Korea, Edison cubes are about $6.5 each.





Website link: http://www.magic-puzzle-cube.com
Location: USA, Oregon
Items in Store: currently Lanlan, QJ and YJ products. local inventory.
Shipping: within 24hrs (often same day for AM orders); free shipping on $35 USA orders; or USPS calculated shipping
Service: Oregon/USA timezone same day response
Score : 8.5/10 The reason is... I know NOTHING about this store and it's services. 

*Cube Depot*

Website link: http://www.cubingstore.webs.com/
Location of shipping; Astoria, New York, USA.
Basic items : QJ 4x4 parts, Clown Cube (?), Ghost hand I and II, LanLan 2x2, V-CUBES, etc. The prices are pretty good, but the shipping is $3. Expanded to Alpha cubes (I, II, III , IV, V, Haiyan, Haiyan Memory). Expanded again to QJ timers, QJ 4x4, mini QJ 4x4, 5x5, etc. Good store.
Shipping - As I mentioned before, $3. It should be fast shipping if you live in the states. Ship by USPS priority mail. There is a small amount of tax, Ships worldwide. It just expanded, so you should be glad.
Services - The customer service would probably be excellent.
Overall Score - 9.5/10 One of the stores I think I will be buying from. The prices are cheap and it is a recently opened store. Try it out! (bigbee99's store)

*Specialty Speedcubes*

Website link:http://specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com/apps/webstore/
Location of shipping : Probably America
Basic items : HAD the Edison, Will HAVE the Joy, and HAS the Eastsheen. 
The prices are very good for a Edison cube. ($15!! no wonder it is out of stock) The Joy is expected to be 15 dollars also. 
Shipping - I believe the shipping is pretty fast since it is in America.
Overall Score - 8/10. The problem with the store is that it doesn't have the rare cubes. If the cubes were in stock, it would probably be a 10/10. 

*High Quality Speedcubes for Sale*

Website link:http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/
Location of shipping: The USA
Basic items : Alpha Core, Alpha 1, Alpha V Core, Alpha V, C4U Core, Dayan, Dayan Screw/Spring, GH, Haiyan's Haiyan, LanLan 2x2, Lan Lan 3x3x2, MF8 Megaminx II, MF8 Megaminx stickers, Cube stand, F II, Type C III, Type C, QJ Timer, Mini QJ 4x4x4, QJ 3x3x2, Mini C, Micro Memory, MF8 Square-1, Mf* Square-1 stickers, Check the store out. Prices are alright.
Shipping - FREE shipping! That makes the prices very very cheap. I believe he ships internationally.
Services - I heard camcuber/cameron's customer service was excellent. I recommend this store since it has a lot of products, it's cheap, and it is located in the USA.
Overall Score - 9.5/10 As I mentioned before, FREE shipping, very cheap and fast shipping.

*Opticubes*

Website link: http://www.opticubes.com/store/
Store is temporarily closed. 

*Cubecity*

NOTE: I CANNOT ACCESS THIS SITE, maybe closed.
Website link: http://cubecity.weebly.com/
I haven't heard any testimonials or comments about the store. If anyone has comments or testimonials, please PM or post a message on this thread. 





Website link : http://www.cfoping.com/
Also have not heard anything about this store.





Website link: http://cubenjoy.com/
Location of shipping: From Korea to Korea ONLY (I know, it sucks)
Shipping: In Korea, shipping will take 1 day MAX. (order the morning will probably get to your house (in Korea) by the evening.) 
Basic products: Has limited amounts of Joy cubes (since the production has stopped, I think). Has Edison cubes in many different colors. (about $6.50 dollars each). It also sells V-cubes (5,6,7), 2nd gen stack mat timer, and some Alpha cubes. 
Services - I do not like the service at all because I emailed them twice and they haven't replied to me once. 
Overall Score - 9/10 9 since it sells rare cubes and they are cheap (Joy cubes are about $11). -1 because they only ship domestically and their customer service is weird. 

*Cubing Weekly*

Website link- http://cubingweekly.com/store.php
Location of shipping - Canada (?)
Basic products - there are 2 products and 2 colors each. They are the Maru 2x2 and the Maru 3x3. The prices are moderate.
Shipping - I heard good comments about this store, if you want a moderately good 2x2 (Maru) buy it from him. 
Overall Score - 8/10 -2 because of the lack of variety of cubes in the store, but I heard they will be expanding very soon. (Caedus's store)

*Euro Speedcubes Online Shop* 

NOTE: I THINK THE STORE IS CLOSED, but I'm not sure.
Website link - http://www.groovycart.co.uk/cart.php?c=1266
Location of shipping - Europe to Europe only
Basic products - Has 1 LanLan 2x2 product with 2 colors (black/white). The prices are around 8.5 USD.
Shipping - Free shipping, otherwise I have no knowledge of this store. I hope it expands also. 
Overall Score - 7/10. Lack of variety of cubes. 





Website link: http://kcobe.com/
Location of shipping - I believe it is in Malaysia. 
Basic products - The store has a lot of products with good prices. They even have a mysterious 7x7. You should check the store out. 
Shipping - No info
Overall Score - Due to the variety of cubes a 8.5/10 will fit the store. 

*SpeedCube UK Online Store*

Link: http://speedcubeuk.webs.com/apps/webstore/
Location of shipping : Manchester, England
Basic products - Many items, and the prices are win. The A-V is around 8 dollars (usually 10). Go buy from this store, the prices are wonderful.
Shipping - Just expanded to Worldwide shipping. The shipping varies. 
Service - Moderately good. I haven't ordered from him, but he constantly is on speedsolving.com
Overall Score - 9/10 For a new store, pretty good prices and products in general. (andyt1992's store). 

*Speedcubing store*

Website link: http://www.speedcubingstore.webs.com
Location of shipping; Plano, IL , USA
Basic items : Mini QJ, Dayan Guhong, Dayan II, Dayan crazy 4x4, F-II, C-II, A-II, A-V, C-I, mini C, mini E, Edison cube, QJ 2x3x3, QJ Pyraminx, QJ TImer, Dayan octahedron, MF8 Megaminx, MF8 Square-1, Keychain cube, Floppy cube, Void Cube, Clock, Magic, LL 4x4, LL 2x2, C4U 3x3x5, Dayan 4x4.
Shipping - Low shipping prices. US shipping is USPS First-Class mail or Priority(large orders). Estimated time to US: 3-5 days. International shipping shipping also available. 




STORE LINK DOES NOT WORK
Link - http://edicubes.com/index.php?route=common/home
Location of shipping : unknown
Basic products - all Edison cubes (5x5, 2x2, *3x3*)
Shipping - Very fast, according to ZB FTW. (came in 2 days)
Service - No idea
Overall score - Since they sell rare Edison cubes, a 8/10, but a -2 because the prices are very, very high. 





Link - http://helpcube.webs.com/
Location of shipping - unknown (if you know please let me know)
Basic products - The store has one good product. The Edison 3x3. Although it costs 23 dollars, it seems alright to me. Has assembly service and tension service IF you pay them more. 
Shipping - 
Service - 
Overall score - 8.5/10 Edison cubes makes a 8.5 score. That's all.





This store is the bomb. If anyone opposes, your weird. Cubesmith is a small business in California that sells stickers for almost all kinds of cubes. I give this store a 10+/10. No reason it shouldn't.



*BONUS!*
Some timer recommendations. 

*qqTimer*

Site link : http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/
Good things : Fast loading time (site). Has a big variety of scrambles. Clean and simple. Can adjust the scramble length. Can change settings for the inspection time, display time, timer size, etc. 
Bad things : As far as I know, can't save times. Other than that, a good timer.
Score : 8.5/10 The timer itself is simple and clean, but the only problem is that the times aren't save-able (to my knowledge). 

* GqTimer*
site link : http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/
exact same as the qqtimer, but now saves times and graphs them. GREAT timer.






Site link : http://www.ctimer.co.uk/
Good things : There's a cube that shows how the cube looks like after the scramble (that's given). 
Saves times. The breakdowns are nice. It calculates the STD. Can adjust settings (like inspection time, color of the layout)
Bad things : Hmmm..... maybe...I don't know, figure out yourself 
Score : 9.5/10 Good timer. It loads fast and looks cool

*CalCubeTimer*

Site link : http://cube.garron.us/cct/
Good things: Can keep profiles, which saves times on a XML sheet. Can change various settings. There are TONS more, but try it out yourself. It is a software, so must be downloaded. (goes both ways)
Bad things : No graphing. That's all. It is is a software, so must be downloaded. (goes both ways)
Score : 9.9/10  TRY IT OUT IF YOU HAVEN'T already

*Cubemania*

Site link: http://cubemania.org/ I GOT IT RIGHT THIS TIME! Lol
Good things : Graphing of your times. Profile can be accessed through any computer if you have the id and password. A variety of cube scrambles and the layout is pretty!
Bad things : Only AO5. No AO12. The website loads slowly.
Score : 9/10 I love the graph. It shows how much you improved (or the opposite way around). One of my main timers. The other one is CCT.

*BellonCubeTimer*

Site link: http://www.eccentricgenius.com/wp/2010/03/02/rubiks-cube-timer/
Good things : It's a offline timer. Has a cool animation of a cube glowing (lol). It has a stop light thingy (like on the speedstacks timer). It isn't a jar file, but rather a .exe file. Has a graphing utility that shows you your times (AO12, single, etc)
Bad things : It's a offline timer, you can't access it from anywhere, only your computer (or who's ever you are using). Only 3x3 scrambles. 
Score : 8.5/10 Needs improvment, but it's a good start. For more info, here's the original thread.
*
Rubik's Cube Timer*
To do...

*
RubikTime*
To do.....

*
RubeTimer*
To do...


ANYMORE?!?!? Please tell me. ( or you can do one for me )

Finally! Thanks for reading this post, I hope it didn't irritate you (it was long). Well, good luck cubing!


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice.

If you want to add, I ship from Illinois.


----------



## ianini (Feb 26, 2010)

Sticky!


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 26, 2010)

nice post, im getting all the products in on monday, so everything will get restocked.


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 26, 2010)

cube depot


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 26, 2010)

nice, i used to have a but of prejudice against your "XXX threads", but this one is very good 


STICKY!

PS: I never meant that i invented this thread name......I was just saying that this kind of thread names are stupid..


----------



## Vifs (Feb 26, 2010)

Popbuying shipping is free even under 15, because I bought a pyraminx for like 6.23 and didn't get charged shipping.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 26, 2010)

VERY nice post.
Sticky!!


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 26, 2010)

The $2 is only for if you want the tracking number below $15.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 26, 2010)

www.speedcube.co.uk sells floppy cubes not floppy discs lolol


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 27, 2010)

just in case it isn't, im now shipping internationally!


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 27, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> just in case it isn't, im now shipping internationally!



Ok, I'll edit it. Thanks


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 27, 2010)

YAYY.
Sticky plz.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 27, 2010)

hknowstore is in Hong Kong I think.
hk=Hong Kong.


----------



## xbrandationx (Feb 27, 2010)

Popbuying FTW.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 27, 2010)

speedcube UK's location of shipping is Manchester, England


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 23, 2010)

well, I expanded to type a (or alpha) now, in case anyone cares.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 23, 2010)

Put ediCubes as very good service. My order came in 2 days if I remember correctly. And very nice thread btw.


----------



## MPCstore (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Koreancuber - this is a great summary, can you add MagicPuzzleCube store next time you update it? Thanks!

Dan

*MagicPuzzleCube*
Website link: http://www.magic-puzzle-cube.com
Location: USA, Oregon
Items in Store: currently Lanlan, QJ and YJ products. local inventory.
Shipping: within 24hrs (often same day for AM orders); free shipping on $35 USA orders; or USPS calculated shipping
Service: Oregon/USA timezone same day response


----------



## MPCstore (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## sequencius (Apr 23, 2010)

Woah MPC shop has LanLan and QJ 3x3's.. Are these good cubes?


----------



## andyt1992 (May 2, 2010)

My range of cubes has expanded and will do more in the next couple weeks, dont know if you wanna update this or not?


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 3, 2010)

guys , I have a question for anyone who orders from popbuying regularly...
I ordered a couple of cubes, my order processed imediatelly and was shipped very fast, I just wanted to know, how many days does it usually take for the item to be shipped to your house after its been processed and shipped out of the store?...I live in Europe btw (Greece)


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Kostas1601 said:
> 
> 
> > guys , I have a question for anyone who orders from popbuying regularly...
> ...



thank you koreancuber!

Can someone who lives in Europe and has ordered from Popbuying tell me how long it took for them?


----------



## koreancuber (May 3, 2010)

Yay! Updated some stores, added V-cubes and made a bonus section. I need more timers to review, so please tell me. Thanks!


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 3, 2010)

Another bad thing about CubeMania is that the 2x2 scrambles are not optimal.


----------



## Edward (May 4, 2010)

I think Cubesmith.com is worth mentioning.

Also, Is Rubik's.com on the list? I don't see it.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 4, 2010)

V-Cubes aren't the absolute best. I've heard a lot of people claiming some chinese brand 6x6x6 is better, and the YJ II 5x5x5 is better too. Only the V-Cube 7 has the absolute win


----------



## koreancuber (May 4, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> V-Cubes aren't the absolute best. I've heard a lot of people claiming some chinese brand 6x6x6 is better, and the YJ II 5x5x5 is better too. Only the V-Cube 7 has the absolute win



ORLY? 

Here are some threads I found in 2 minutes.

This.

This.
This.
And this.

I know the V-cubes aren't the absolute best. I just think they are used most by cubers.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 4, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> V-Cubes aren't the absolute best. I've heard a lot of people claiming some chinese brand 6x6x6 is better, and the YJ II 5x5x5 is better too. Only the V-Cube 7 has the absolute win


the YJ 7x7 my friend has completely owns my V7, but its not broken in much, so i can't make a completely accurate statement


----------



## DaBear (May 5, 2010)

^rubiks.com ships out of canada


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Kostas1601 said:
> 
> 
> > guys , I have a question for anyone who orders from popbuying regularly...
> ...


Does anyone know if its true that when your popbuying order is less than $15
and you dont have a tracking number, your order takes more time to ship to you??
(btw its day 12 and still no package  )


----------



## toker5 (May 8, 2010)

puzl.co.uk should be on this list. They stock type Cs, Eastsheen, V-Cubes, Haiyan cubes and their own brand cubes. Excellent service (i have placed three orders with them, and no problems at all).


----------



## bigbee99 (May 8, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Kostas1601 said:
> ...



I think I depends. When I made a $50 dollar order, it took 1 month. THen I made a $13 dollar order, and it came in a week. So it varies.


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 8, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Kostas1601 said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...


hmm...probably because It was a big pachage...but still... 1 month is way too long...
I sure hope it comes sometime during this week, if it doesnt then that means it will take a month for me too...  
I dont want to lose interest in cubing from waiting so long for the speedcubes....(I am a new)
And my rubik's storebought is terrible...Ive had it for 7 days and the stikers are already coming off...
Sorry for the Off topic 

Thanks for the reply bigbee


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 8, 2010)

> Score : 8.5/10 The reason is... I know NOTHING about this store and it's services.




Well that gives you tons of credibility.


----------



## sequencius (May 8, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > Kostas1601 said:
> ...



Mine took 2 months. So you better learn to be patient.


----------



## koreancuber (May 8, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> > Score : 8.5/10 The reason is... I know NOTHING about this store and it's services.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you ordered from there before? If anyone has, tell me please how the store is.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 8, 2010)

congrats on teh sticky


----------



## koreancuber (May 8, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> congrats on teh sticky



Thanks.. what more should I add?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 8, 2010)

dealperfect.com and popbuying.com are for sure the same company, kind of like cube4you and cubefans
maybe include some custom puzzle sites too?


----------



## koreancuber (May 8, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> dealperfect.com and popbuying.com are for sure the same company, kind of like cube4you and cubefans
> maybe include some custom puzzle sites too?



Hmm.... custom puzzle sites, I really don't think that's necessary (I'm sure not too many people need custom puzzles that are REALLY expensive) If anyone has any other store/timer they'd recommend me, tell me. 

Soon updating with some new timers, after I try them out.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 9, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > Kostas1601 said:
> ...



No problem, I just made a $70 dollar order, lets see how long this takes.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 9, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Some interesting brands include, Ming Ho, and type G (supposedly 'Old' Type A I).



wrong. it's not a Type A I, even though it looks extremely similar.


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 9, 2010)

sequencius said:


> Mine took 2 months. So you better learn to be patient.



:fp
It took 2 months from the moment it shipped? Or did it take a long time for them to ship it...maybe they didnt have it in stock , I can't explain such a delay when they say 10 - 14 days(from the moment it ships)
I e-mailed Emma of Popbuying and she said that it normally takes 14-21 days because my order was under 15$ and I had no tracking number...., however
mine shipped immediatelly after I completed my order...that's why I'm expecting it sometime in the week...(its 13 days today...)

*2 months????:fp*


----------



## Applemoes (May 9, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



apparently, it's a clone

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21051


----------



## raodkill (May 9, 2010)

cube depot ftw! best customer support EVER.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 10, 2010)

would ebay stores count?


----------



## bigbee99 (May 29, 2010)

Hey koreancuber, cubedepot now sells v-cubes and many other products if you still want to update it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 29, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> sequencius said:
> 
> 
> > Mine took 2 months. So you better learn to be patient.
> ...



Holy fluck.
Next time, get EMS shipping.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 31, 2010)

http://www.sebuconline.com/apps/webstore/


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 31, 2010)

Speedcubeshop now has
Alpha Core, Alpha 1, Alpha V Core, Alpha V, C4U Core, Dayan, Dayan Screw/Spring, GH, Haiyan's Haiyan, LanLan 2x2, Lan Lan 3x3x2, MF8 Megaminx II, MF8 Megaminx stickers, Cube stand, F II, Type C III, Type C, QJ Timer, Mini QJ 4x4x4, QJ 3x3x2, Mini C, Micro Memory, MF8 Square-1, Mf* Square-1 stickers,


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 31, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Alpha Gore



lol?


----------



## bigbee99 (May 31, 2010)

Cubetalks store combo for Edisons cost more than if you buy them seperately...


----------



## randomnewb (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone know if Cubetalk store is still running? His last sign in was like a month ago too. ):


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 9, 2010)

don't know. I think the store's not running, but cameron said that he was still alive


----------



## randomnewb (Jun 9, 2010)

Eff, I opened a PayPal dispute, hopefully I get the money back at least.

Thanks anyway though. Blah...


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 9, 2010)

Update here......http://specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com/apps/webstore/
specialty speedcubes is going to a new store....David can't receive payment at the moment, and it'd be great if we can hold off orders till he gets the new store up, because he can't get to the paypal of his old store
(however, he was very nice and sent me my 2x2, even though he coudn't get to the payment himself, working that one out with him, he's refunding and we'll pay after he gets everything up and running)
+9000 to him....i'd highly reccommend ordering from him, he's great with customer service, and he offers an eastsheen 2x2 with free orange stickers :3

Plus he pre lubes if you want, and ships out asap...
also he's located in central US, so shipping is kvick


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 15, 2010)

so no paypal on popbuying.... lame


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 15, 2010)

new site Lightake.com awesome


----------



## SlapShot (Jun 19, 2010)

I bought a blade cube from these people on Ebay, and when it arrived today, it also had a business card with their store address. I checked it out, and it looks almost like popbuying, lightake, etc.. They do have some puzzles, and the shipping is free.

http://www.yesfor.com/


----------



## taiga (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello.

I am a beginner from Turkey and I am looking a cubestore for buying 3x3, 4x4, megaminx and pyraminx.

I have 2 rubik 3x3 cubes and 1 5x5 V-cube.

I found some sites like lightake, cube4you, witeden and magic-puzzle-cube.

I try to looking site that has to with tracking number like UPS or DHL or othermethods, because postal service in my country has some problems.

Some of products may lost that has not tracking number.

Which online store do you advice for my country?

Thanks your help.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 25, 2010)

Cube4you offers UPS shipping, but it is a bit pricy. I suggest using cube4you if you can afford over 10 bucks shipping, but if you can't, use either lighttake (has paypal) or popbuying (no paypal). Cube4you, lighttake and popbuying all give you tracking numbers (need to be over 15 dollars on light take and popbuying to get a tracking number, or else you have to pay a dollar for it)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 25, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Cube4you offers UPS shipping, but it is a bit pricy. I suggest using cube4you if you can afford over 10 *bucks* shipping, but if you can't, use either lighttake (has paypal) or popbuying (no paypal). Cube4you, lighttake and popbuying all give you tracking numbers (need to be over 15 dollars on light take and popbuying to get a tracking number, or else you have to pay a dollar for it)



He's in Turkey, not the USA.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 25, 2010)

UPS to turkey = around 19 bucks for a 10 dollar cube


----------



## taiga (Jun 25, 2010)

My order will be 50-55$ without shipping cost.
So what shall I do? :confused:


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 25, 2010)

what cubes are you ordering?


----------



## taiga (Jun 25, 2010)

I can't able to choose.
But I want to 2 or 3 pieces 3x3 (one of small) , 1 piece 4x4, 1 megaminx, 1 pyraminx, 1 octahedral 4 layer. (maybe some other advice items)
Is it possible to give some advice for this items?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 25, 2010)

hmm.. from lighttake, I'd suggest these cubes/puzzles

2x2 : LanLan 2x2 - Black or White

3x3 : Type F-II (shengen) - Black or White 

Alpha 5 (type a 5) - Black  or White

Dayan I (taiyan) - Black or White or blue or Gray or Transparent green

4x4 : mini Qj (if you have small hands) - Black or White

Regular Qj (if you have big hands) - Black or white
altogether, these cubes total around 37 (all black cubes) dollars, so you can add the pyraminx and whatever else you want (sorry about recommending the pyraminx, I don't have one yet )


----------



## taiga (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks your advices. I noticed.

But I can't able to choose the store because of shipping.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 25, 2010)

lighttake has free shipping, and has the cheapest prices all around. the only con side is that the shipping may take two weeks or so (13 days for me)


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## taiga (Jun 25, 2010)

I have to choose that shipping must have tracking number.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 25, 2010)

Popbuying will give you a shipping number, if your order is over 15 dollars, for free. LighTake might not, i'm not too sure. You can ask the customer service people at LighTake if they provide free shipping/tracking number.


----------



## clarubik (Sep 5, 2010)

They actually sell a good number of cubes on amazon.com as well
They sell QJ products and Lan Lan products and white V cubes


----------



## hahahaha (Sep 13, 2010)

does anyone know where they sell maru 4x4? They stopped selling in cube depot and speedcubeshop.com. I don't trust mf8 shop (you can search that up koreancuber), since it's too cheap. when you search maru 4x4 on google, you can find a link to the maru 4x4 page on speedcubeshop (old page), and I'm not sure if that works. Can someone tell me a store with maru 4x4s?


----------



## David0794 (Sep 13, 2010)

maybe www.icubik.com

But shipping cost is very high...


> Other small packages (1 cube, typically) :
> 
> Europe and Mediterranean countries: 11 euros
> USA, Canada, Asia, Africa, Japan, South America: 13 euros
> Oceania: 18 euros


----------



## camcuber (Sep 14, 2010)

hahahaha said:


> does anyone know where they sell maru 4x4? They stopped selling in cube depot and speedcubeshop.com. I don't trust mf8 shop (you can search that up koreancuber), since it's too cheap. when you search maru 4x4 on google, you can find a link to the maru 4x4 page on speedcubeshop (old page), and I'm not sure if that works. Can someone tell me a store with maru 4x4s?


you can still buy it from me. Send me an email about it.


----------



## ItsJack (Sep 27, 2010)

*Where to buy Cubes?*

So yeah, pretty straight forward, from what website should I buy 3x3x3 cubes? I live in sweden so if there's some good website that gives free shipping or cheaper shipping that'd be swell.

And also what cube should I buy? I bought an F-II about 2 weeks ago and it's alot smother than my previus store bought one, but the problem is that in just 2 weeks the colors have faded to almost beyond recognition...´I bought that cube from "Cube4you" btw. So yeah, I'm fairly new to cubing ( currently learning full PLL) and avging about 35-40 secs so I doubt it matters super much what DIY cube I use, so my only real preference is that it's endurable (and that it's a generally good cube, duh, lol.).

Thanks


----------



## Joker (Sep 27, 2010)

I order from speedcubeshop.com
You can buy more stickers for your F-II (for instance CubeSmith Bright Set)
If you are averaging what you are, an F-II would do fine. Wait til you get faster, then see what more advanced cubes there will be in the future.


----------



## robertpauljr (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe what you need isn't a new cube, but rather new stickers. Check out Cubesmith.


----------



## ItsJack (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh, you can do that? huh, what will they think of next, lol.

I'll probably do that then, And they only take 2 dollars extra for shipping worldwide and that's cool. (It's 150% of what the iteam costs but still, lol ).

These cubesmith stickers last forever I presume? Or should I buy I couple of extras incase they wear out? (Now that I think about it I'll probably buy like 3 sets seeing as there, well, only 1.25 dolalrs each, lol.) No but really they're super endurable?


----------



## ItsJack (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh, btw. I also have a 2x2x2 cube home that could use some replacements, is it super vital I buy specific 2x2x2 stickers or can I jsut use 6 stickers from a back up 3x3x3 set? Once again, Thanks.


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, 2x2 stickers aren't the same size as 3x3 stickers, so you will need to buy a set of specific 2x2 stickers. Cubesmith stickers last really long, but buy a few sets as backup. Also, my store has a lot of different kinds of speedcubes and I ship internationally.


----------



## Joker (Sep 27, 2010)

Yea, buy 2x2 specific stickers. 
I usually would buy 1 set for replacements as soon as I get them, and 2 more sets for back up.
And then for a 2x2, I'd also do the same thing. 3 sets of stickers per puzzle type.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 27, 2010)

If you live in sweden, you might want to try buying at HK Nowstore. Shipping is included in their prices.


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cubesmith stickers last a long time, and I sell stickers and good speedcubes like the Alpha V on my store as well.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 28, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Cubesmith stickers last a long time, and I sell stickers and good speedcubes like the Alpha V on my store as well.


 
This. But I would recommend cubesmith stickers over the ones you sell.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 28, 2010)

This thread has a list of cubing stores.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 28, 2010)

Cubesmith stickers are really durable and the colours on the basic set are way better than the F-II's so that will help your recognition time. The only choice you'll need to make is, do you want the smaller size (like the F-II comes with) or standard size. I greatly prefer standard sized stickers, but they may not fit nicely on the F-II (due to it's rounded corners). (I'm still waiting for my next order of stickers before I can see if they'll work)


----------



## theace (Sep 28, 2010)

The best place to buy from IMO, is LighTake. They have cheap prices, free shipping and really cool service. For your stickers, go to cubesmith.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

popbuying and lightake have lots of cubes and free shipping
persoonally i've never used cube4you but i hear they have really expensive shipping


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2010)

hahahaha said:


> does anyone know where they sell maru 4x4? They stopped selling in cube depot and speedcubeshop.com. I don't trust mf8 shop (you can search that up koreancuber), since it's too cheap. when you search maru 4x4 on google, you can find a link to the maru 4x4 page on speedcubeshop (old page), and I'm not sure if that works. Can someone tell me a store with maru 4x4s?


http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.4x4x4_Maru_Magic_Cube_Black-29885


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 3, 2010)

hahahaha said:


> does anyone know where they sell maru 4x4? They stopped selling in cube depot and speedcubeshop.com. I don't trust mf8 shop (you can search that up koreancuber), since it's too cheap. when you search maru 4x4 on google, you can find a link to the maru 4x4 page on speedcubeshop (old page), and I'm not sure if that works. Can someone tell me a store with maru 4x4s?


 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39853


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 3, 2010)

clarubik said:


> They actually sell a good number of cubes on amazon.com as well
> They sell QJ products and Lan Lan products and white V cubes


 
The QJ and other products are sold by magic-puzzle-cube, which has it's own store. So if you're parents like amazon, better, go for it.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Oct 17, 2010)

hahahaha said:


> does anyone know where they sell maru 4x4? They stopped selling in cube depot and speedcubeshop.com. I don't trust mf8 shop (you can search that up koreancuber), since it's too cheap. when you search maru 4x4 on google, you can find a link to the maru 4x4 page on speedcubeshop (old page), and I'm not sure if that works. Can someone tell me a store with maru 4x4s?


 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39932


----------



## Mikon (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone knows where to buy Ghost hand 5x5x5?
I just found it on ebay, but I do prefer a chinese site.
I think cubedepot has than, but I'm really not a big fun of their international shippings prices.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 28, 2010)

icubemart.com


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 29, 2010)

Like to confirm that Magic-puzzle-cube has very excellent customer service. He can reply to you within the day. <3 him.
It took one day to ship across the state. He's in the Oregon state of USA and I'm in California, way down in the south, so it's pretty speedy.

Puzzletimer came out, so check dat out.


----------



## koreancuber (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol, it's been months since I've been cubing... I'll try to update this ASAP. Sorry!


----------



## yockee (Dec 7, 2010)

There's Whitelynx's shop in Indonesia, or Malaysia, I forget which one, and the site address. He's whitelynx86 or 87, or something like that on you tube. I will also be opening my own shop in the UK for worldwide customers, once I get enough opinions about which cube to start with. I will only be starting with one cube until I can afford to expand, but will expand ASAP. So, if anyone in the UK, or anywhere in the world that would like to try a new shop, would let me know which cube they'd like for a reasonable price, PM me, or get in touch with me on youtube. I have several shop names in mind, but am having a tough time deciding on one. I believe I have it narrowed down to two though. Either " Auntie Sune's cubes" or "FRURUF cubes". Maybe "Ink Cube Bus" though. I don't know.


----------



## Shrot (Dec 22, 2010)

Has anyone here ordered from puzzleaddictions.com? If so, what was your experience with them?


----------



## pkvk9122 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Is there a Rubik's Cube store in Sydney, Australia?*

Hi,

I live in sydney and i want to find out where the nearest rubiks cube store is. I want to buy the better ones e.g. Dayan Gu-hong. Does anyone know where i can purchase one in sydney? or in the surrounding area? and if possible, please give me a website and some contact details... like phone number, address etc.

Thanks in advance

pkvk9122


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 9, 2011)

^Agreed.

And, Tim Major has a store that I know of.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25617-Kubaroo-Cube-Store.-The-Australian-Based-Cube-Store&p=488714&viewfull=1#post488714


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2011)

AndreaBananas said:


> ^Agreed.
> 
> And, Tim Major has a store that I know of.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25617-Kubaroo-Cube-Store.-The-Australian-Based-Cube-Store&p=488714&viewfull=1#post488714


 
+1 to this. I contacted Tim on a Monday night, Transferred the cash on a Tuesday and received my new Cubez on a Thursday (Mail order to the Sydney CBD).


----------



## toastman (Feb 23, 2011)

Mother trucker! Bought a Red DaYan GuHong DIY from Lightake.com and 4 corner "componets" are missing (i.e, I have 6 and 2/3rds corners).

MOTH-UH. *Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* Cost of postage back is more than the cost of a new one, so I'm S.O.L. Mostly just p*ssed that I wasted 10 minutes carefully assembling the thing.

This ever happen to you guys?

I'm going to go outside and throw the pieces at passing cop cars. They'd be all like "WTF Sargeant? Did you just pop your Guhong?"

(Edit: If I took one of my black cubes and replaced all the edges with red ones, I don't suppose that would be competition legal would it. Might look cool though).


----------



## Godmil (Feb 23, 2011)

toastman said:


> Mother trucker! Bought a Red DaYan GuHong DIY from Lightake.com and 4 corner "componets" are missing (i.e, I have 6 and 2/3rds corners).
> 
> MOTH-UH. *Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* Cost of postage back is more than the cost of a new one, so I'm S.O.L. Mostly just p*ssed that I wasted 10 minutes carefully assembling the thing.
> 
> ...


 
Or you could contact Lightake customer support and see if they could mail you the bits that are missing.


----------



## toastman (Feb 23, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Or you could contact Lightake customer support and see if they could mail you the bits that are missing.


 
*facepalm* God damn it. Why didn't I think of that first


----------



## nixo (Mar 8, 2011)

what about this shop: http://www.lynxshop.net/index.php?route=common/home 

Has anyone bought from there? Plz help me ..


----------



## n00bCube (Mar 22, 2011)

Not sure if it's already been mentioned, but China Magic Shop seems okay. I've bought from them before. http://www.china-magic-cube.com/index.asp


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 25, 2011)

I´m searching for a couple of 3x3 cube in 70-75mm size, but it will be expensive to buy 2000 pieces :-/ http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/400566098/3x3_magical_cube_puzzle_cube_promotion.html

I know lightake has one 60mm and another one in 90mm, but no one in between.... :-(


----------



## souljahsu (May 4, 2011)

BC Cube Shop


----------



## hic0057 (May 10, 2011)

I Found this Shop that I haven't heard of before. Does anyone know how reliable it is?
http://www.icubing.com/


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 10, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> BC Cube Shop


 
Do you have any reviews of your store at all?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for the list. I now have more confidence to branch out to other stores besides CubeDepot


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 16, 2011)

I think www.rubikmall.com is other great store.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 16, 2011)

Aleksandr said:


> I think www.rubikmall.com is other great store.


 
Either start a thread dedicated to that store, or stop advertising it. For one thing, it doesn't have almost any popular cubes. Two, it's annoying to see every time cube stores are mentioned.

[I'll delete this if it shouldn't be here.]


----------



## aaronb (Jul 7, 2011)

I have only seen one other post about magic-puzzle-cube.com, and I would like to say that, I bought a Shengshou 4x4 from them, and they ship from Oregon, and I live in Maine, which is on the complete other side of the country. I ordered on a Sunday night, and recieved my cube after 3 days (2 days, if you dont count that I ordered it at night), on Wednesday. They don't have 6x6 or 7x7 cubes, V-cubes, Ghosthand, and Eastsheen.  But their customer service is great, and prices there are good. They have just about every type of puzzle excluding 6x6 and 7x7 cubes. So if you can find what you want there, I would reccomend buying from them. Sorry if this sounded like advertisement, but I had to post about them, since the original post said he new nothing about them, and I bought from them a couple weeks ago.


----------



## nickcolley (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm from the UK and of course there isn't many stores here but I recently purchased a mini 2x2 and a 4x4 Eastsheen from www.puzl.co.uk awesome service and it came really quick.

Although I may e-mail them and suggest labelling the products better. For instance, I wasn't sure the 4x4 was an eastsheen so I had to ask, if it were just in the title to start with then a) It would be less complicated b) they'd get more Google hits?

Sorry for rambling but I hope this helps (well, if you are adding to list) UKers 

p.s first post 

p.s2 I bought a Dayan GuHong Stickerless from the *Magic Puzzle Cube* shop also, didn't take that long. Maybe a week?


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 8, 2011)

nickcolley said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm from the UK and of course there isn't many stores here but I recently purchased a mini 2x2 and a 4x4 Eastsheen from www.puzl.co.uk awesome service and it came really quick.
> 
> ...


 
Lol, you hit the jackpot, picking your first cube as a GuHong


----------



## nickcolley (Jul 8, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Lol, you hit the jackpot, picking your first cube as a GuHong


 
Well after the awfulness of the regular store bought one (from the UK) I made sure I got one that turns...  Really happy with it, so yeah Magic Puzzle Cube is good.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I got my Guhong from Magic Puzzle Cube, as well. Unfortunately, that cube is useless at this point.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I have only seen one other post about magic-puzzle-cube.com, and I would like to say that, I bought a Shengshou 4x4 from them, and they ship from Oregon, and I live in Maine, which is on the complete other side of the country. I ordered on a Sunday night, and recieved my cube after 3 days (2 days, if you dont count that I ordered it at night), on Wednesday. They don't have 6x6 or 7x7 cubes, V-cubes, Ghosthand, and Eastsheen.  But their customer service is great, and prices there are good. They have just about every type of puzzle excluding 6x6 and 7x7 cubes. So if you can find what you want there, I would reccomend buying from them. Sorry if this sounded like advertisement, but I had to post about them, since the original post said he new nothing about them, and I bought from them a couple weeks ago.


 
They used to sell 6x6 and 7x7. They had to take them off because of V Cube. Contact MPC if they still have it.


----------



## yeungbin3 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Does anyone know where I could get YJ 666 and 777*

does anyone know where I could buy YJ 6x6x6 and 7x7x7?
The only store I know that sells this is taobao... and it's in chinese
and I can't understand a letter they're saying... so... it's useless...

I know many stores sell V cubes, but they're too expensive and I can't afford them.

It doesn't have to be YJ... could be X-cubes... any 6x6 or 7x7 that's not a v-cube!

I've been searching for 3 hours... and I've been to every store... can't find them


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 13, 2011)

yeungbin3 said:


> does anyone know where I could buy YJ 6x6x6 and 7x7x7?
> The only store I know that sells this is taobao... and it's in chinese
> and I can't understand a letter they're saying... so... it's useless...
> 
> ...


 
Although I'm probably not the first to tell you this, I will anyway: it is against site rules to discuss the buying / selling of KOs like YJ.


----------



## champion (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi,here is another choice - Champion's Cube Store


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 17, 2011)

Could you say that HelpLube is at my store? 

And I didn't see the lubix store up there, i may just be blind though.


----------



## guitarman960 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Where to buy cubes?*

I was wondering if there are any stores (not online) that sell many cubes and puzzles and such. walmart and those type of stores usually only sell 3x3 rubiks brand and maybe rubiks magic or 2x2. if not, what is the cheapest place to buy cubes, with shipping of course. mainly i want to buy v-cube 6 and 7. and maybe some others. thankss for the help!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 24, 2011)

Rubiks.com


----------



## guitarman960 (Jul 24, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Rubiks.com


 
rubiks.com doesnt sell vcubes...?


----------



## izovire (Jul 24, 2011)

Puzzle Addictions use to have a physical store front  And they use to have V-cubes and almost 200 different types of twisty puzzles!

Their website is in my signature, they have free shipping worldwide.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey you live in St. Louis!!! Yay! There was this store at the Mills Mall that sold Rubik's 4x4's and 5x5 and Rubik's twists, they said they were moving though, I don't know where to and I don't remember the name. I bought a twist there.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 25, 2011)

CubeDepot
iCubeMart

2 of the best USA based cubing stores. They both have V-Cubes.


----------



## Speedcubesusa21 (Jul 28, 2011)

There are puzzle stores in malls a lot of the time.


----------



## Winston Yang (Jul 29, 2011)

Look Online For Local Stores


----------



## dingleb115 (Aug 18, 2011)

Do any stores sell replacement pieces?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 18, 2011)

CuberShop
Website link: http://cubershop.webs.com/
Location: (ships from) Hong Kong, China
Items in Store: (expanding)
Processing + Shipping: 1-3 days (processing same day); free shipping on all orders, larger orders (such as $80+) will be upgraded to 3-5 day shipping free
Service: Generally same day response (United States eastern time)


----------



## matotaos1 (Aug 21, 2011)

www.51morefun.com This is a great store. I would definitely recommend it. Good prices and good service 10/10


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 21, 2011)

Lets stop advertising stores but actually rate them!


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 1, 2011)

Say I were to order from 51MoreFun, how long would the shipping take to Canada?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 4, 2011)

I went to the kcobe.com store on my laptop, and I got a message saying that the site was hacked. Not sure if I should be concerned about my laptop. I had it unhooked from the internet, and now I've got malwarebytes running. It's routine for me to run it anyway.


----------



## nathan3089 (Oct 15, 2011)

The link doesn't work for me


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 15, 2011)

Probably got shut down. His shop is here

http://kubaroo.net/


----------



## clifford2704 (Oct 16, 2011)

not that I know of, Tim's at worlds atm so don't think he'll be shipping this week.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok has anyone ordered from magiccubemall.com? I just ordered some cubes from there and I was worried when i checked my order and it hasnt been proccessed yet. (3 days) I sent an email to the contact us email and got an autoresponse saying the person is taking a few days off for spring festival and all orders will be proccesed after the 30th of january. So has anyone ordered from magiccubemall.com and had any problem with them?

Ok I read up on the spring festival so this actually does make sense now. Sorry I should of did some research before I posted here.


----------

